# Need ID on London Auction Fish



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I purchased 7 *cyprichromis leptosoma* at the London auction back on Sept 25. I lost one but the remaining ones are doing really well.

I'd like to know which variety I received. There are so many different named varieties on Cichlid-forum.com.

The London Auction lot # was 2-063.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For the people that weren't there, a picture of your fish might help


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> I purchased 7 *cyprichromis leptosoma* at the London auction back on Sept 25. I lost one but the remaining ones are doing really well.
> 
> I'd like to know which variety I received. There are so many different named varieties on Cichlid-forum.com.
> 
> The London Auction lot # was 2-063.


Scott contact London they will be able to tell you possibly the name of the seller and his contact info.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> For the people that weren't there, a picture of your fish might help





Pamelajo said:


> Scott contact London they will be able to tell you possibly the name of the seller and his contact info.


Why didn't I think of that!!!

I'll do just that!

Thanks Pamelajo


----------

